# Requirement of space ...not a waste of Space...



## Mr_Longhair (Nov 15, 2006)

I asked this a couple of years back in the old forums as a few of you might remember...
I am a sucker for girls who takes up alot of space when they sit down..
its a measurement i call sitwidth...and is a measurment that tells how much space you require when you sit.. 

Here is how you do it!!
Take 2 Hard cover books and sit yourself down on the floor or somwhere else where it is fairly hard....
Place the books where your wonderful behind is widest. like this:
>( Y )< now get up and measure between the books!!

who has the widest butt??
Best regards Magnus..:smitten:


----------



## Mr_Longhair (Nov 16, 2006)

my butt is 15 inches....
so I guess I am in the lead...


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 16, 2006)

Got ya beat 


Mr_Longhair said:


> my butt is 15 inches....
> so I guess I am in the lead...



27 inches.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2006)

My ass is plenty big- that's all I really want to know about it.....


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 16, 2006)

I just had my mom measure hers. 22 inches. 

lol


----------



## Tina (Nov 16, 2006)

Let's just say that if I'm going to sit on a loveseat with someone, he'd better not be wide himself. Almost 28 inches.


----------



## -X- (Nov 16, 2006)

21 Inches !? :shocked:


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 16, 2006)

Tina said:


> Let's just say that if I'm going to sit on a loveseat with someone, he'd better not be wide himself. Almost 28 inches.


for some reason, I'm jealous lol.


----------



## Tina (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't think there would be much appreciation for my size on a crowded bus, I have to say. 

Rebecca, you and I would never make it as seatmates on the aforementioned loveseat.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 16, 2006)

Tina said:


> I don't think there would be much appreciation for my size on a crowded bus, I have to say.
> 
> Rebecca, you and I would never make it as seatmates on the aforementioned loveseat.



I ride the bus a lot. I'm a big fan (npi) of public transit and I'm hopelessly addicted to greyhound (even if the buses do smell like pee sometimes). No one has ever complained, so I've been pretty lucky.

and we'd totally own that loveseat, if we did sit on it together


----------



## elle camino (Nov 16, 2006)

18-19 inches.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 16, 2006)

i'm going to do this, and will see if i'm brave enough to share.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 16, 2006)

Awesome idear for a thread! 

My little FA ass rings in at 15 inches.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 16, 2006)

that can't be right. 26 inches. i thought my ass was WAYYY bigger than that.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 16, 2006)

this is my dream thread. I happen to like narrow FA butt and not so narrow SS/BBW butt. Yay.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 16, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Awesome idear for a thread!
> 
> My little FA ass rings in at 15 inches.


you
are
insanely
cute.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 16, 2006)

I tie with Soupersoup at 26 inches.


----------



## Littleghost (Nov 16, 2006)

Tina said:


> Let's just say that if I'm going to sit on a loveseat with someone, he'd better not be wide himself. Almost 28 inches.


How 'bout me?  14 narrow-ass inches. 

Bask in my white-boy stereotype,
--Littleghost


----------



## supersoup (Nov 16, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I tie with Soupersoup at 26 inches.


i'm feeling a virtual high five here.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 16, 2006)

anyone else find this hard to do and spend some awkward moments hoping no one sees you struggling to measure your ass while sitting on the floor?

22 inches.


----------



## Tina (Nov 16, 2006)

Fourteen and fifteen inches? You skinny boys are cracking me up. Each of my calfs (as in baby cows, because of their size) is eleven inches.


----------



## TS Monkey (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm in the 15" club too. 

Some fun measurements to think about:
my desk chair: 18"
a row of old wooden movie theater seats I found at a fleamarket: 19.5"
my bathtub: 21"
my bathroom doorway: 27"

I had a thread inspired by that old one, it was for standing width (for those narrow doorway daydreams). The trick was to stand in a doorway, with a hip touching one side, than measure the gap (if there is one) between the other hip and the other side of the doorway. Subtract the gap from the total width of the doorway and you have your width.

Fun with tapemeasures.

- Tight Squeeze Monkey


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 16, 2006)

Tina said:


> Fourteen and fifteen inches? You skinny boys are cracking me up. Each of my calfs (as in baby cows, because of their size) is eleven inches.


my calves are 18 inches....I feel huge !


----------



## elle camino (Nov 16, 2006)

alright srsly i need someone to draw me up a detailed ass expansion plan. this 18.5 inches is seeming like less and less as this thread gets longer.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 16, 2006)

elle camino said:


> alright srsly i need someone to draw me up a detailed ass expansion plan. this 18.5 inches is seeming like less and less as this thread gets longer.





And I love Dimensions: "Oh my god, my big ass isn't big enough!"

(I want a bigger ass too, and 22 inches aint tiny)


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 16, 2006)

elle camino said:


> 18-19 inches.




_Same here..._


----------



## elle camino (Nov 16, 2006)

oh i thought that wayyyy before i found dims. 
this just sealed the deal.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 16, 2006)

has there ever been an ass shelf thread? I'm obsessed with shelves. I wonder if they could do an ass shelf implant? Heh.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 16, 2006)

i think i'm just going to tape a few dozen donuts right on there.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 16, 2006)

Sign me up for the ass too! 

I'm anti white-girl-ass.

DOWN WITH WGA SYNDROME!


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 16, 2006)

14.5, god I'm a tiny white boy lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 16, 2006)

30 inches. Do I win the "people on airplanes hate me" award?


----------



## Lear (Nov 16, 2006)

i'm in the same boat as BigBeautifulMe, only a little narrower.

my butt measures in at 29 inches. 

time to make it a little wider  :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## Tina (Nov 17, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> my calves are 18 inches....I feel huge !



Eighteen inches around, or they take up 18 inches between the books? Mine was between the books; they actually measure 29 and 30 inches, which means finding boots is (and has been ever since childhood) a sad, sad story, and I _adore _boots. I would love thigh highs, but they'd have to use a whole darned cow per boot just to cover all this acreage!


----------



## Ivy (Nov 17, 2006)

23 inches.. and I have nothing witty to add.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 17, 2006)

Add me to the skinny but FAs: 15.5 inches


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 17, 2006)

A little over 14... I still have a nice ghetto booty though


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 17, 2006)

Tina said:


> Eighteen inches around, or they take up 18 inches between the books? Mine was between the books; they actually measure 29 and 30 inches, which means finding boots is (and has been ever since childhood) a sad, sad story, and I _adore _boots. I would love thigh highs, but they'd have to use a whole darned cow per boot just to cover all this acreage!


oh, I measured around 

duh me.


----------



## Tina (Nov 17, 2006)

Okay, cuz I was gonna say, good Lord, girl, how do you walk?!


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 17, 2006)

Let me preface this by saying...

I just sat on the floor in my cubicle with a stack of loan documents on one side of my ass, and a CRA manual on the other. THEN I measured it. Craziness...thank god by boss doesn't walk by early in the mornings.


Anyhoo, my toucas is 15 inches wide. How is it possible that the FA's and I have the same size ass? What is that? Bullshit...that's what that is...


----------



## Tina (Nov 17, 2006)

Aren't you an FA yourself, Yankee? Perhaps that is the 'standard FA ass size'? 

BTW, Rebecca: *CHICKEN*!!!!!  (just thought I'd say one of your fave words...)


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 17, 2006)

Tina said:


> Aren't you an FA yourself, Yankee? Perhaps that is the 'standard FA ass size'?



Nope, I am not. Well...Marty from Biggest Loser was pretty sexy, before he lost all the weight, when he was a little pudgy...but I wouldn't classify myself as an FA. I dated an FA though. I think that I measured wrong, there is no way that my butt is that small. I'll try to do it again when it's not *so* embarassing and public...


----------



## Tina (Nov 17, 2006)

Sorry 'bout that, I thought I recalled you were a FFA (although, seeing those acronyms always reminds me of the Future Farmers of America group in high school...  ).


----------



## Mr_Longhair (Nov 17, 2006)

I am sitting here measuring the width of your lovely butts on my desk and smiling...there are some wide butts out there!!  
wow 30 inch is wide....
Thank you lovely people..
Best regards Magnus


----------



## saucywench (Nov 17, 2006)

This little exercise was not as easy as it seemingly sounded.

I have a tile ledge at the back of my bathtub, and that's what I sat on (Floor? Are you kidding?), with my feet in the tub.

View attachment 11398


The crude illustraton above doesn't quite approximate my experience, as the curve in the illustration represents my outer thigh, not my butt. Allow me to explain.

I have a pretty good-sized ass because, well, I'm fat. However, I'm not a pear--most of my fat is up front, in my belly. I do have smallish saddlebags, i.e., the top of the outside of my thighs are a little fleshy. When I sat down and placed the books at my sides, what stuck out the widest (only by a fraction of an inch) was this part. Where my butt actually begins (to me, at least) is immediately under that curve of the thighs. This is also the part that is actually touching the surface on which I am seated (that would make it my ass, right?), so I measured from the leghole of my panties (which, according to their function, is to cover my ass), effectively separating leg from ass. I measured three times and got from 16.5 to 16.75 inches, which seems smallish in this thread, but, hey--that's what I got.

I think it'll be interesting to see what other apple types come up with.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 17, 2006)

Tina said:


> Sorry 'bout that, I thought I recalled you were a FFA (although, seeing those acronyms always reminds me of the Future Farmers of America group in high school...  ).




Okay, I re-did this...it now says 17". So that's a little better I guess.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Nov 17, 2006)

Count me in as a small butt FA: 14 inches.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 17, 2006)

16.5 inches.


----------



## Tina (Nov 17, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> Okay, I re-did this...it now says 17". So that's a little better I guess.



Well, honey, I don't know what to tell you except that you'll just have to work at it.  

And ultimately, that the size of your ass doesn't matter all that much with me. You're beautiful no matter your width, and you make smart, fun contributions here. I propose making you an honorary Wide Ass.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 17, 2006)

22 inches here


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 17, 2006)

Tina said:


> Well, honey, I don't know what to tell you except that you'll just have to work at it.
> 
> And ultimately, that the size of your ass doesn't matter all that much with me. You're beautiful no matter your width, and you make smart, fun contributions here. I propose making you an honorary Wide Ass.




If nominated, I will uphold the honor with great pride and respect... teehee! :bow:


----------



## rainyday (Nov 17, 2006)

Tina said:


> I propose making you an honorary Wide Ass.



Sounds like a good user title to me.

I just measured, marking with tape on either side, and it was definitely one of those "wow, I didn't realize" moments.


----------



## Tina (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey, yeah, could be, rainy. 

I little sway and swing when you walk will, of course, be automatic with the title.

Here ya go, Yank...


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 17, 2006)

Tina said:


> Aren't you an FA yourself, Yankee? Perhaps that is the 'standard FA ass size'?
> 
> BTW, Rebecca: *CHICKEN*!!!!!  (just thought I'd say one of your fave words...)




Yay!!! Chicken!! 

That is my favorite word. I'm obsessed.

---

I just measured my thighs and calves--while sitting, using the book method.

My thighs are 10 inches
my calves are 6 inches.

weird.


----------



## Tina (Nov 17, 2006)

. . . . .


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 17, 2006)

I feel so loved !!! I love my badge! :wubu: Thanks Tina, it's very special; near and dear to my heart. I am proud to be a WIDE ASS, woohoo.


----------



## Tina (Nov 17, 2006)

You're welcome, Yankee. Please see this thread, too. It was made partially with you in mind. I think that it's always good to get as many people behind a cause as possible, and while I know that some of the thin women here are FFAs, some are not, but are just friendly and supportive. I like that. So you're also an honorary fat chick, Yank. Pat your belly and smile.


----------



## ClickFa (Nov 18, 2006)

15" is NOT the size for all FAs!

17.5 inches here... aren't there any BHM FAs around?

John


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 18, 2006)

I've got a 31" spread. 

Whether fat or thin, wide asses/saddle bags run in my family.


----------



## formerking (Nov 18, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I've got a 31" spread.
> 
> Whether fat or thin, wide asses/saddle bags run in my family.



Absolutely adorable. 
Praise to the saddle bags.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 18, 2006)

formerking said:


> Absolutely adorable.
> Praise to the saddle bags.



Awww... Thank you, Future Hubby, for that surely unbiased opinion.  

:wubu:


----------



## Tina (Nov 18, 2006)

Very cute and sweet.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 18, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> Nope, I am not. Well...Marty from Biggest Loser was pretty sexy, before he lost all the weight, when he was a little pudgy...but I wouldn't classify myself as an FA. I dated an FA though. I think that I measured wrong, there is no way that my butt is that small. I'll try to do it again when it's not *so* embarassing and public...


Don't worry If somebody catches you in the act you can say you're doing yoga or isometric excercises.


----------



## formerking (Nov 19, 2006)

saucywench said:


> This little exercise was not as easy as it seemingly sounded.
> 
> I have a tile ledge at the back of my bathtub, and that's what I sat on (Floor? Are you kidding?), with my feet in the tub.
> 
> ...



Yeah you have one of the smaller asses in this group, but you get a 
bonus for the scientific approach.


----------



## Littleghost (Nov 19, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> Anyhoo, my toucas is 15 inches wide. How is it possible that the FA's and I have the same size ass? What is that? Bullshit...that's what that is...


I think the 'Longhair Width ass-essment' is good but not wholly complete. Surely your butt sticks out in the *back* more than the average FA's?

Mine's not visible from a bird'seye view,
--Littleghost

P.S. OOh! are you sure you aren't so squishy that you pushed the books in a little hard?


----------



## Littleghost (Nov 19, 2006)

Tina said:


> Fourteen and fifteen inches? You skinny boys are cracking me up. Each of my calfs (as in baby cows, because of their size) is eleven inches.


 Although one could argue that we were built to fill up the rest of your loveseat. 

Armrests? Screw armrests!
--Littleghost


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 19, 2006)

saucywench said:


> The crude illustraton above doesn't quite approximate my experience, as the curve in the illustration represents my outer thigh, not my butt. Allow me to explain.
> 
> I have a pretty good-sized ass because, well, I'm fat. However, I'm not a pear--most of my fat is up front, in my belly. I do have smallish saddlebags, i.e., the top of the outside of my thighs are a little fleshy. When I sat down and placed the books at my sides, what stuck out the widest (only by a fraction of an inch) was this part. Where my butt actually begins (to me, at least) is immediately under that curve of the thighs. This is also the part that is actually touching the surface on which I am seated (that would make it my ass, right?), so I measured from the leghole of my panties (which, according to their function, is to cover my ass), effectively separating leg from ass. I measured three times and got from 16.5 to 16.75 inches, which seems smallish in this thread, but, hey--that's what I got.
> 
> I think it'll be interesting to see what other apple types come up with.



I gain my weight like a spare tire around my middle so I consider myself an apple shape too. I had the same thing happen- I can push the books together as tightly as they will go under the part of my legs that over hangs the floor and got 17 inches (could be the 16.75 like yourself but I just called it an even 17). When I set the book up on their spines on either side of me (thus accounting for my sides over hanging slightly) the measurement changed to 19 inches.


----------



## Tina (Nov 20, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> Although one could argue that we were built to fill up the rest of your loveseat.
> 
> Armrests? Screw armrests!
> --Littleghost



You know, that's true!!


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 20, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> I think the 'Longhair Width ass-essment' is good but not wholly complete. Surely your butt sticks out in the *back* more than the average FA's?
> 
> Mine's not visible from a bird'seye view,
> --Littleghost
> ...



Oh yes, it does stick out in the back WAY more than any man that I have met!!! TRU DAT.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 20, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> Got ya beat
> 
> 
> 27 inches.


love!:wubu: :wubu:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 20, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> my calves are 18 inches....I feel huge !


are yo ukidding thats wonderful!!!


----------



## Littleghost (Nov 20, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> Oh yes, it does stick out in the back WAY more than any man that I have met!!! TRU DAT.


There ya go. You've earned your fat-girl-itude.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Nov 20, 2006)

22 inches.


----------



## KaliCurves (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok after reading this I HAD to try it Mine is 24 inches, I was suprised, I thought it would be more


----------



## ciaobella (Nov 21, 2006)

Somewhere between 20 and 23; I'm pretty sure the books slid in a bit when I got up off the bed. :doh: 

Guess I don't get a medal for that one...but now if belly measurements come up I difinitely am a contender


----------



## Kingplaya4 (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow you goddesses are making me ashamed of my puny measurements. 14 1/2 for butt, 5 inches for calves and 7 for thighs

Tina 30" around for calves? I think I'm in love. Don't ask me why that appeals to me but it does :smitten:


----------



## Tina (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, King. My honey likes my huge calves, too, which is a good thing, since I don't think they'll shrinking much any time soon...


----------



## saturdayasusual (Nov 21, 2006)

KaliCurves said:


> Ok after reading this I HAD to try it Mine is 24 inches, I was suprised, I thought it would be more



I thought mine was going to be more, too.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 21, 2006)

LOL...Only on the Weight Board have I heard so many people disappointed they didn't have a fatter ass.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^hahaha- after getting called "fatass" too many times in reality- it doesnt REALLY bother me to have one of the smaller measurements  :blush:


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 22, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> LOL...Only on the Weight Board have I heard so many people disappointed they didn't have a fatter ass.




OH, you shoosh. Ass is a hot commodity right now...everyone in the world wants more than what they have. We aren't any more or less special...(well, maybe just a *tad* more special)


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 22, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> LOL...Only on the Weight Board have I heard so many people disappointed they didn't have a fatter ass.




_This_ is probably why the Weight Board is my fave. :wubu:


----------



## Kingplaya4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Tina said:


> Thanks, King. My honey likes my huge calves, too, which is a good thing, since I don't think they'll shrinking much any time soon...



Eck all the good woman with 30" calves are either taken or gay.....

I might have to settle for some scrawny woman with like 25 inchers


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 22, 2006)

I had a "sit measurement" of 26" (which were my thighs, actually, as they stick out more than my ass), which was toward the higher end of the measurements posted. But then last night I was told that I don't look that big, but this was from someone who has only seen pictures, not seen me in person. 

I'm confused. Should I be taking pictures at different angles? Wearing different clothes? Or is it irrelevant?  

I ask because SYSFADD is coming up soon, and I need to take pictures!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 22, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I had a "sit measurement" of 26" (which were my thighs, actually, as they stick out more than my ass), which was toward the higher end of the measurements posted. But then last night I was told that I don't look that big, but this was from someone who has only seen pictures, not seen me in person.
> 
> I'm confused. Should I be taking pictures at different angles? Wearing different clothes? Or is it irrelevant?
> 
> I ask because SYSFADD is coming up soon, and I need to take pictures!



My sit measurement was also 26" and while I do think my body is bigger than yours, certainly not by much. I've always gotten a lot of the "you're not that big" shit, but Its cause I use the fat girl angle a lot. 

I've got a good idea for pictures--let's get together and take em together! MUHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I had a "sit measurement" of 26" (which were my thighs, actually, as they stick out more than my ass), which was toward the higher end of the measurements posted. But then last night I was told that I don't look that big, but this was from someone who has only seen pictures, not seen me in person.
> 
> I'm confused. Should I be taking pictures at different angles? Wearing different clothes? Or is it irrelevant?
> 
> I ask because SYSFADD is coming up soon, and I need to take pictures!



someone mentioned SYSFADD on another board- what is it?


----------



## Tina (Nov 22, 2006)

Kingplaya4 said:


> Eck all the good woman with 30" calves are either taken or gay.....
> 
> I might have to settle for some scrawny woman with like 25 inchers



Yeah, well, somehow I think you'll find a way to suffer through it, King...  

GEF, it is a day where, in the Clubhouse, people strut their stuff, on a full moon (the next one will be Dec. 5th), just for that day. Men and women do it, and it doesn't have to be nudity (board rules still apply, e.g.: no nipplage or genetalia ), but is really done in fun, and to increase memberships. With a membership, one can view the Clubhouse, get a larger PM mailbox and have a larger avatar. One does not have to be members to participate, but one must be a member in order to view the pictures.

We're not sure that it will continue to be called SYAFADD, but it will still happen.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Tina  

Where is the Clubhouse? :doh:


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Nov 22, 2006)

29-inch hip spread (unsquished)

25-inch calf circumference. I have the same boot-envy issues as you do, Tina. *sigh*
BTW, we'll have to do lunch once you get settled up North!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 22, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> My sit measurement was also 26" and while I do think my body is bigger than yours, certainly not by much. I've always gotten a lot of the "you're not that big" shit, but Its cause I use the fat girl angle a lot.
> 
> I've got a good idea for pictures--let's get together and take em together! MUHAHAHAHAH


When & where, babe?


----------



## Tina (Nov 22, 2006)

It is a private board here on Dimensions that only members can view. You can click here and see a bit about it and how to become a Dimensions Supporter. Also, if you click here, and scroll down just a bit, you can see the list of Dimensions Supporters, and those who have access to the clubhouse.


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 23, 2006)

14" which is unusual cos I always thought I had quite a womanly arse!... are we going to have a running top ten for this?


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 23, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> 14" which is unusual cos I always thought I had quite a womanly arse!... are we going to have a running top ten for this?



Don't you mean "Bottom" ten, sense we're measuring bottoms.


----------



## nycssbbwlover (Nov 23, 2006)

eclectic girl is oh so gorgeous


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 26, 2006)

I thought my measurement would be blown out of the water by now - though my FA fiancé is very pleased. Surely my ass isn't the largest around here? 

~ TFG of the 31" spread


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 26, 2006)

19.5 inches

apparently, im bigger than i thought


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 27, 2006)

Yep, TFG, you're still in first with 31", and I'm a close second with 30". I imagine there are women with even larger asses out there, but they're just too shy to speak up. Come on, y'all - out of the closet!


----------



## biackrlng (Nov 27, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yep, TFG, you're still in first with 31", and I'm a close second with 30". I imagine there are women with even larger asses out there, but they're just too shy to speak up. Come on, y'all - out of the closet!


Great numbers


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 27, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> has there ever been an ass shelf thread? I'm obsessed with shelves. I wonder if they could do an ass shelf implant? Heh.



I just want to report that I was told this weekend: "you look like you have a rounder ass now."

MUHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

See, dreams can be realized.


----------



## Mr_Longhair (Nov 30, 2006)

*Here are the result until 30 of november 2006*
of sitwidth >(____Y____)<

*Widest asses*
1. ThatFatGirl 31"
2. Bigbeautifulme 30"
3. Lear & eclectic girl 29"
4. Tina 28"
5. Rebecca 27"
6. Supersoup & renaissance woman 26"

NOTE: Rainyday had a wow moment but never posted a result!!!  

*
Skinniest poor asses..*
1. Little ghost & Metalhead FA & ssbbwlover2 14"
2. Johnblaze & knottyone 14.5"
3. Mr Longhair &TS Monkey & Jaywestcoast 15"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2006)

Jeez, so I'm still a fatass but just not in the good kind of way????? :huh:


----------



## Mr_Longhair (Dec 1, 2006)

but I got tired of scrolling up and down the thread for measurments... 

View attachment butt.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 1, 2006)

Mr_Longhair said:


> *Here are the result until 30 of november 2006*
> of sitwidth >(____Y____)<
> 
> *Widest asses*
> ...



For the record, I have been PMed by someone who wishes to remain anonymous whose measurement beats mine... can't say who.. can't say how much..


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 1, 2006)

my goal is to get my thighs to be the size that my butt is currently. What that will do to my butt, I have no idea--though I suspect it will make it quite a bit bigger.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 1, 2006)

Im glad I lost


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 1, 2006)

Mr_Longhair said:


> but I got tired of scrolling up and down the thread for measurments...




Thanks 
I was just kidding


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 5, 2006)

31" in all its glory posted in the Clubhouse for the SYAFADD... Until I chicken out anyway.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2006)

^^^Lol- Im the pic posting attention seeker around here and chickened out of the clubhouse


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^Lol- Im the pic posting attention seeker around here and chickened out of the clubhouse


say it isn't so!!! even I was brave enough and posted. come on purty lady, you can do eeeet!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2006)

^^ I just cant imagine asking my daughter to take pics of my arse


----------

